# Another Question



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry guys for all the questions I have. I have a RCA model RT2870 and i have a distance setting on my receiver. I live in a apartment that I would say its maybe 10 feet wall to wall. Would should i have it set at?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The distance setting is how far from the speaker do you sit, for the sub you should multiply the distance by 2 as this usually gives you the best results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok so if i sit 5 feet away it should be set to that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TLawrence said:


> Ok so if i sit 5 feet away it should be set to that?


Yes, and set the sub to around 8-10ft.


----------

